# rockwool grow rocks?



## ghettodreamz (Nov 25, 2006)

which is better and why?? how much should i need for 8 10" netted pots? thanks finally gettin this togetha


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 25, 2006)

ghettodreamz said:
			
		

> which is better and why?? how much should i need for 8 10" netted pots? thanks finally gettin this togetha


 
Rockwool is used as a substitute for peat or soil. If you're using net pots, I'll assume you're using hydroponics.

The rockwool cubes are put into the net baskets and then into the media after rooting.

What type of system are you using?


----------



## ghettodreamz (Nov 25, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Rockwool is used as a substitute for peat or soil. If you're using net pots, I'll assume you're using hydroponics.
> 
> The rockwool cubes are put into the net baskets and then into the media after rooting.
> 
> What type of system are you using?



im using a dwc setup


----------



## ghettodreamz (Nov 25, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Rockwool is used as a substitute for peat or soil. If you're using net pots, I'll assume you're using hydroponics.
> 
> The rockwool cubes are put into the net baskets and then into the media after rooting.
> 
> What type of system are you using?



im using a dwc setup... as for the netted pots is the bigger the better?? they have two sizes 6 and 10 inch that just snap on the top of the buket


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 25, 2006)

You can go with a smaller basket for DWC since the roots are going to be able to grow out and down but it still can't hurt to have a bigger one. As far as the difference between the little tiny cubes and a solid block of rockwool I can't really say which is better.


----------



## ghettodreamz (Nov 26, 2006)

how much should i get for 1 harvest of 8 buckets??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 26, 2006)

ghettodreamz said:
			
		

> how much should i get for 1 harvest of 8 buckets??


If you're using the 6" net pots, you need enough to fill 8 of them. The cubes don't shrink or expand. Just get enough to fill all of your net pots.


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

ghettodreamz said:
			
		

> im using a dwc setup... as for the netted pots is the bigger the better?? they have two sizes 6 and 10 inch that just snap on the top of the buket


 
size of pots dictates how big you want to grow your plants... bigger pot = more stability for the plant when growing big.


----------



## ghettodreamz (Dec 1, 2006)

so i need rockwool and grow rocks??? i bought sum rockwool cubs do i still need the rocks and where can i get em?>???


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 1, 2006)

ghettodreamz said:
			
		

> so i need rockwool and grow rocks??? i bought sum rockwool cubs do i still need the rocks and where can i get em?>???


If you go with the large baskets, you may want to use some rocks in the bottom of the net baskets to stabilize them. The plants could get top heavy later and that would help keep them steady.

I use ebb and flow. My tubs are full of hydroton and rock.

Home Depot has "River Rock" for sale in the gardening center. It's real cheap. About 4 bucks for a big bag of it.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## KADE (Dec 1, 2006)

hydroton is more easily re-used then rockwool... and produces a heavier base... i know a lot of ppl that use rockwool starter cubes... then bury them in the hydroton.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 1, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> hydroton is more easily re-used then rockwool... and produces a heavier base... i know a lot of ppl that use rockwool starter cubes... then bury them in the hydroton.


 
ZACKLY man! You've said it all!

Reuse rockwool?

Ewwwwww, that's like washin tp... theoretically possible, but impracticable.


----------



## flipmode (Dec 1, 2006)

well i use both with net cups.i put a inch of hydro rocks on the bottom put a rockwool cube in. the place more hydro rocks on the side dont force it just let it drop ,no squezing to get more rocks in .smashes the rockwool put a little on the top watch them grow


----------



## KADE (Dec 2, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> ZACKLY man! You've said it all!
> 
> Reuse rockwool?
> 
> Ewwwwww, that's like washin tp... theoretically possible, but impracticable.


 

Yeah rockwool was designed to be reuseable... altho my blocks are always covered w/ algae... and imho it is a pain to get the roots outta the wool. And for what? $0.80-$1.10 a block... who cares.


----------

